# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Festival Biển Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Mời các bạn cùng Ghé thăm và hòa mình vào không khí tưng bừng, náo nhiệt của lễ hội Biển Nha Trang.






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*




Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào du lịch Nha Trang

----------


## showluo

thích thật
Mình chưa được trực tiếp tham gia 1 lễ hội nào cả

----------


## tourtravelcanal

Oa Biển Nha Trang đẹp quá nhỉ.
Mình chưa có cơ hội đi.
Hôm nào phải thử sức mới được.

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn thật là tuyệt vời, mình chưa được đi Nha Trang, hi vọng mình sẽ có cơ hội đi đến đây.

----------


## thientai206

Festival biển, lần đầu tiên nghe thấy

----------

